# Automatic trunk opening like in Golf ?



## Pabyanek (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello all,

Has anyone tried to make a modification in A3 8P 2003- enabling the automatic trunk opening using the pilots middle button? (by default it only releases the lid)

I'm just curious, whether the guide for Golf V / Octavia and other similar, Golf VI as well as shown for example in this movie:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RgZTIMsJLc will work in our A3s.

Parts needed are:
Gas struts from Skoda Fabia (YM2000): 2x 6Y0 827 550C or spare of 2x﻿ 871067204
VW Scirocco (YM2009) gummi bumpers: 2x 1K882761C
Seat Leon ballpins: 2x 1J6827439


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i was hoping it would auto close too. but better than stock .. i wanna try this


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

heres link from ecs

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Mk5_Hatch/ES1895197/


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Here's the one from the MKVI, which is the new A3 body style

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_VI--TDI/Search/Trunk_Pop/ES2083320/

I'm actually thinking this might be do-able! I'm going to take a look at my mounts when I get home later


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Sweet. Group buy!


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Sweet. Group buy!


whats that

famiry purchase


----------



## BoraPimpin (Jun 23, 2003)

WOW!.. yea self closing is a must.. haven't found anything on that yet.. but at least we found a opener.. 

now its time to get one and try this out..


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

yeap can't wait to get my hands on one of these
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ybRH5fxYFg&feature=related

GO VW!


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

do want!


----------



## Pabyanek (Jan 10, 2011)

Please note, that I've created this thread to ask whether this might work in A3 like it does in Golf V and possibly someone tried this out.

I haven't done this mod yet, as I haven't noticed any youtube movie, any community forum post for our Audi A3 model. Everything found concerned the Golf V/VI/Octavia II/Scirocco models.

I think that the idea whether its working or not is put to the strength of these gas struts, while the rubber bumper from Scirocco only helps to lift the lid.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow this is actually an option in some places (I see him doing some VAG-COMMING)? I don't get why the VAG-COM though, there's already a button on the remote that does this (the lifts just don't open the hatch). Golfs don't have that button?

I would have thought it would take different positioning of the arms, but all it is, is stronger arms and little springy things?



BoraPimpin said:


> WOW!.. yea self closing is a must.. haven't found anything on that yet.. but at least we found a opener..


Hatches that auto-open/close are usually run by motors/gears though, no? Not gas-charged lifts. That would probably require a complete redesign of the hatch I think.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> Wow this is actually an option in some places (I see him doing some VAG-COMMING)? I don't get why the VAG-COM though, there's already a button on the remote that does this (the lifts just don't open the hatch). Golfs don't have that button?
> 
> I would have thought it would take different positioning of the arms, but all it is, is stronger arms and little springy things?
> 
> ...


I think the purpose of the vag-com is to allow the latch to fully open. Right now, when we press the unlock button on our cars, you still have to hold the bar on the hood to open the hatch fully. That's my thinking...


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> I think the purpose of the vag-com is to allow the latch to fully open. Right now, when we press the unlock button on our cars, you still have to hold the bar on the hood to open the hatch fully. That's my thinking...


Right, if you press the unlock button. But there's also a hatch button (and one inside the driver door) that actually releases the hatch (opens it) but the lifts aren't strong enough to move it up. I actually always wondered what the point of the remote/door button were given you still have to lift it up and there is almost no difference from just pushing your hand on the membrane to release it.

In fact I find the remote/door button actually is counterproductive and I barely ever use it for that reason... Like I would release it with the button and then go over. As soon as you touch the hatch though, there's a chance you latch it again LOL. So you have to hit the membrane anyway--pretty stupid. 

The only advantage I see of using the hatch button the way it is now, is the fact if the car is armed/locked and you release the hatch, it disarms but only releases the hatch (other doors remain locked). When you close the hatch it automatically re-arms without having to press lock again. That's really the only use. 

The door button is even more useless but it helps at the border when they tell you to "pop your trunk". Instead of trying to explain to them they just have to open it, just pull the button and they are happy.


----------



## Abraxxas23 (Nov 10, 2010)

The release on the hatch definitely makes the mod redundant unless you can use a VAG-COM to bypass it. As for automating the process you could use hydraulic struts instead (potentially very complicated) or possibly some type of electro-magnetic ones. I don't really see why it can't be done. It seems to be very much like auto opening/closing windows using the key fob. Not really but my mind lumps them together somehow...


----------



## Pabyanek (Jan 10, 2011)

Please note, that the soft touch feature is active by default in A3. It is not in Golfs. That's why it's necessary. But this shouldn't be even the point of this thread.

simply speaking: vag-com/vcds is for 100% useless in case of Audi A3, so the car we are talking about...


----------



## Abraxxas23 (Nov 10, 2010)

Pabyanek said:


> Please note, that the soft touch feature is active by default in A3. It is not in Golfs. That's why it's necessary. But this shouldn't be even the point of this thread.
> 
> simply speaking: vag-com/vcds is for 100% useless in case of Audi A3, so the car we are talking about...


Thank you for that concise explanation on why I was wrong. It was very illuminating. I'm glad we had this time to talk. 

If you were like me and didn't know, the soft touch feature (ie: button on the lid) does nothing when using the key fob or the inside release button. It's effectively a vestigial door handle which Audi'sRevenge explained actually but I didn't pick up on it right away.

I guess I just don't understand the point of this thread so I'll let it die.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

ive done this on my A3 all you need is to set the vag com to fully unlock and then a trip to lowes and get a small spring slide it over and put the cap back on and your done 


link to diy http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55731

:beer:


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

boostina3 said:


> ive done this on my A3 all you need is to set the vag com to fully unlock and then a trip to lowes and get a small spring slide it over and put the cap back on and your done
> 
> 
> link to diy http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55731
> ...


Oh so you don't even need replacement arms you can just put springs on the existing ones? That is pretty neat.

I still don't get what you do in VAG-COM though, the trunk already pops on A3s with the buttons (door or key fob), unless it didn't on some years?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> I still don't get what you do in VAG-COM though, the trunk already pops on A3s with the buttons (door or key fob), unless it didn't on some years?


yeah but maybe the golf doesn't, notice the car in the video isn't an A3.


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> Oh so you don't even need replacement arms you can just put springs on the existing ones? That is pretty neat.
> 
> I still don't get what you do in VAG-COM though, the trunk already pops on A3s with the buttons (door or key fob), unless it didn't on some years?


I used the vag come beacuse i thought I thought I had to.


----------



## poli84 (Dec 15, 2009)

Can someone please link a picture to what these springs are?

Also, does anyone know where they actually go in our struts?

I'm not sure about the US, but the middle button of our remotes here in Australia (the trunk button) unlocks and pops the trunk. you just need to tap it up and it will rise so no VAGCOM needed.

Seems that our suspension arms are strong enough too so just the spring needed (whatever they are).


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

if you follow the links, it points to short springs that wedge between the end of the strut tube and the mount point of the shaft. It gets compressed when the hatch is closed and springs open and push the hatch up when lock mechanism is released.

http://www.rockauto.com/dbphp/prt,42,03080


----------



## poli84 (Dec 15, 2009)

Also, boostin, can you please post a picture of where you placed your spring?
Were you able to hide it under a cap for an OEM look, etc?


----------



## Audi_O (May 10, 2010)

I ordered the springs and they came in yesterday. Hopefully I’ll have time tomorrow to try them on and see how it works.


----------



## Spitzbergen (Sep 10, 2010)

Audi_O said:


> I ordered the springs and they came in yesterday. Hopefully I’ll have time tomorrow to try them on and see how it works.


Pics Please!


----------



## Audi_O (May 10, 2010)

I only got the springs hoping that my shocks were strong enough to lift the door, but they are not. The springs to work and push out the door but I guess the shocks are too weak to lift it all the way. Here are some pics that I took while doing it. 

the springs









poping off the clips on the shocks









got help from my dad to twist of the cap









springs installed









shocks back on the car









door opened with the remote









yes i know the car is dirty.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

maybe the strut body doesn't go far enough to put much tension on the springs. Did you try to put both springs on one side?


----------



## TDITex (Apr 16, 2001)

Anyone have luck actually completing this mod? I would think that the ECS kit for MKVI golf would work, but I don't want to drop the coin to guinea pig it!


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Also interested...anyone complete this mod yet?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TDITex said:


> Anyone have luck actually completing this mod? I would think that the ECS kit for MKVI golf would work, but I don't want to drop the coin to guinea pig it!


 You drop the coin, ship to me, I'll be the guinea pig :beer:


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

FYI we have not done any testing if the VW kit for Audi models therefore we can't confirm or deny if it will work or not. 

Jason


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> FYI we have not done any testing if the VW kit for Audi models therefore we can't confirm or deny if it will work or not.
> 
> Jason


 Can you do some testing? If it works I will buy a kit from you...


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> FYI we have not done any testing if the VW kit for Audi models therefore we can't confirm or deny if it will work or not.
> 
> Jason


 If you send it to me, I'll be more than happy to be a guinea pig!


----------



## TDITex (Apr 16, 2001)

I went out and looked at my hatch this afternoon, and the mounting points and bracket are different in the MKVI Golf and my 2011 A3. I've read a few links of people adding a spring to each side to push the hatch out some, but I don't think that's gonna work for mine. Probably needs stronger hatch struts as well. 

Could I order an ECS kit and give it a try and return if it doesn't work? They do have hatch pop springs on their site as well, maybe I could just give those a try. 

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

After looking into this more apparently this will not work as is. Could you make it work with some modifications? Maybe. We do not support this kit in that application though. Meaning this would need to be something you yourself would have to figure out. 

Jason


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Here's something I found on Google... looks promising, has anyone tried this method? If you scroll to the bottom you'll see a video of the complete mod in action.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

http://youtu.be/CCdmyCpGJFA


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

So I'm assuming we just need that spring and a stronger shock for the hatch?


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

SoSoA3 said:


> So I'm assuming we just need that spring and a stronger shock for the hatch?


 Only one way to find out!


----------



## TDITex (Apr 16, 2001)

No, the connection styles and locations are different in my 2011 A3 than in any of these videos. I'm going to try the washer/spring combos and see what I can find out. 

I can't believe no one has done this mod themselves...


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Thread resurrection.

Soooo... anyone done this yet? I found this video: 






and with some translating, got this site: 

http://hubertus-lifts.de/

the product used in the video: 

http://www.probe-teile.de/epages/15031074.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/15031074/Products/5053


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Someone, pull the trigger :thumbup:


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

Only 25 euro? Wonder what shipping would be.


----------



## Taintted (Jan 25, 2014)

Does anyone know what specific struts were used in the upgrade?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

You would need more than just struts though, right? You'd still need to somehow get your remote to trigger the latch to let go. Finding higher pressure struts would be the easy part..


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Yea, there's definitely some "popper" involved that pushes the latch away from the car.


----------



## Taintted (Jan 25, 2014)

Someone previously posted you needed some sort of helper spring to pop the door out and then had to do a vagcom coding change so the door fully unlocked. To get it to lift you needed stronger struts but they never specified which struts they used unless I missed that part. I'd love to do this to my A3 and my wife's Tiguan.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Taintted said:


> Someone previously posted you needed some sort of helper spring to pop the door out and then had to do a vagcom coding change so the door fully unlocked. To get it to lift you needed stronger struts but they never specified which struts they used unless I missed that part. I'd love to do this to my A3 and my wife's Tiguan.


If it's a matter of coding to get the latch to let go, and someone knows what that coding is, then this should be pretty easy.

A spring near the latch that would push the door out an inch or so when unlatched would do the trick. Strong struts to lift the door the rest of the way. What's the word on the coding?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

We need to figure this out. 

I'm calling the company on Monday to see if they ship to North America, and how much. I'll gladly be the guinea pig. 

If that works, I'll see about ordering 25-30 units if you guys are interested in a "famiry purchase"


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Iam in, will keep an eye to this thread. I always use the fob to release the latch. This is a must


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I'm famiry!


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd be in as well. If you guys are interested, I can have it shipped to my house in Europe and then ship via USPS.... probably a cheaper option. Priority shipping and all. Not trying to take over or anything, but it might save us all a few dollars. DG7 PM me if you want to work something out.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

npace said:


> I'd be in as well. If you guys are interested, I can have it shipped to my house in Europe and then ship via USPS.... probably a cheaper option. Priority shipping and all. Not trying to take over or anything, but it might save us all a few dollars. DG7 PM me if you want to work something out.


I love how everyone works together :beer:


----------



## Taintted (Jan 25, 2014)

Might be cheaper if we can figure what parts we can get locally vs ordering someones kit. I don't think the struts are that expensive and someone posted the springs they used were like 2 bucks.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

The company responded: 

Hello !

Thank´s for your Question.

Sorry -
but we currently do not have gas springs for an Audi A3
Audi A3 (8P) Sportback.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best regards
A&S-Handel


Shucks. I was hoping to have this mod.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

DG7Projects said:


> The company responded:
> 
> Hello !
> 
> ...


crap 

this is one of those mods that are a convenience must :banghead:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm in, if it can be done!


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm sure we can all figure this out together. 

Found this thread linked through audi-sport: 
http://www.babybmw.net/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=24026

If we can find those light load or medium load die springs, we have a good shot of making this happen. 

opcorn:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

There's this company selling gas struts that have adjustable pressure.. http://www.gasstrutengineering.co.uk/index.php?page=products&pid=8


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Does anyone have any idea what the pressure of our stock dampers is?

ECS - can you guys sell just the plastic/rubber spring bumpers from your "hatch pop kit" without the rest of the kit or provide us with the part number for that?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> Does anyone have any idea what the pressure of our stock dampers is?
> 
> ECS - can you guys sell just the plastic/rubber spring bumpers from your "hatch pop kit" without the rest of the kit or provide us with the part number for that?


Anybody?


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> Anybody?


cant help I dont have a clue


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I tried googling but it led me to nothing.. Anyone know if simply compressing the struts on a scale will give a rough estimate of force they exert? For example, if a strut is advertised as being 30lbs of force, is that 30lbs that is required to compress it?

I'm just trying to establish a reference point so I can get some stronger struts - it's the only thing holding me back from doing this right now.


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

just my 0.02...not a fan of this mod. It only opens and does not close and sometimes you hit the button by mistake and the hatch opens. I've had my keys in my pockets next to my phone and all the widows rolled down when I sat down. My buddy opened his hatch by mistake in his garage and the window broke on a low level fire sprinkler. It's also harder to push down


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

tcardio1 said:


> just my 0.02...not a fan of this mod. It only opens and does not close and sometimes you hit the button by mistake and the hatch opens. I've had my keys in my pockets next to my phone and all the widows rolled down when I sat down. My buddy opened his hatch by mistake in his garage and the window broke on a low level fire sprinkler. It's also harder to push down



good points :thumbup: never think about that. Maybe thats why it isnt available from the factory. for security reasons. 

But.. Ive never had an issue like that with my fob and the windows since I vagcom'ed that feature 6 months ago. I still would like to get that automatic hatch opening.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tcardio1 said:


> just my 0.02...not a fan of this mod. It only opens and does not close and sometimes you hit the button by mistake and the hatch opens. I've had my keys in my pockets next to my phone and all the widows rolled down when I sat down. My buddy opened his hatch by mistake in his garage and the window broke on a low level fire sprinkler. It's also harder to push down


dream killer


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

lol


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

tcardio1 said:


> just my 0.02...not a fan of this mod. It only opens and does not close and sometimes you hit the button by mistake and the hatch opens. I've had my keys in my pockets next to my phone and all the widows rolled down when I sat down. My buddy opened his hatch by mistake in his garage and the window broke on a low level fire sprinkler. It's also harder to push down





krazyboi said:


> dream killer


lol I'll take my chances. Having the hatch pop and damage the door or glass is a legitimate concern, but plenty of cars come with this feature. I've owned a car with this before and I've never had a problem.

I need negligibly stronger struts, it's the little springs that will give it the slight kick it needs to open all the way. Pushing it down shouldn't require much more effort at all.


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> lol


hahaha nay just a realist! hint: try metal impex SB-20051


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

tcardio1 said:


> hahaha nay just a realist! hint: try metal impex SB-20051


You just did me a solid. Not that I'm about to go buy 2 $25 springs and have them shipped from Poland, but it gave me some good info :thumbup:



tcardio1 said:


> just my 0.02...not a fan of this mod. It only opens and does not close and sometimes you hit the button by mistake and the hatch opens. I've had my *keys in my pockets next to my phone* and all the widows rolled down when I sat down. My buddy opened his hatch by mistake in his garage and the window broke on a low level fire sprinkler. It's also harder to push down


Also, just reread and noticed this... who puts their keys and phone in the same pocket?? :sly:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Also, just reread and noticed this... who puts their keys and phone in the same pocket?? :sly:


tcardio does. 

I saw on one of the Brit forums where a guy put springs like those on his struts and put a piece of bike tubing over the spring to clean it up. IIRC he used some $0.25 dorman springs he got at an auto part store.

Edit: Also saw someone tried it in this thread and didn't work. So maybe the struts on the Euro models are different? Alternatively, I'm thinking that the new scirocco struts will work, you would just swap your stock A3 mounts onto them.


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

BeeAlk said:


> Also, just reread and noticed this... who puts their keys and phone in the same pocket?? :sly:


a dumbass like me!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

OK dumb dumbs, I did it.

I bought a Strong Arm 4280 lift support strut for $17 and installed it on the left side.
http://www.amazon.com/StrongArm-428...id=1416527045&sr=8-1&keywords=strong+arm+4280


I bought a pack of these springs for $23 and installed it on the factory strut on the right side.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0085YPWEM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The springs need to be cut because they are too long when fully compressed. At 42mm it worked perfectly. However it might work at half the length, 25mm, meaning I have plenty of springs left. If any one is interested I will sell them for a few bucks.

Cut like so:










Installed like so:










And here is what you get:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

My man! 

F*ck yes. You're a gatdamn hero. Can you sell me a spring? Let me know my man. I'll overpay. :laugh:


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

glad it worked out!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> Installed like so:


I like that cargo cover w/ the partition. :thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> I like that cargo cover w/ the partition. :thumbup:


Partition?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> Partition?


Yea, my cargo cover doesn't have that mesh partition you got.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Yea, my cargo cover doesn't have that mesh partition you got.


It's a pop-up sunshade for the rear window. Is this not standard? Another feature of my unicorn perhaps?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> It's a pop-up sunshade for the rear window. Is this not standard? Another feature of my unicorn perhaps?


Yep, not standard that I know of. Or maybe it became standard in newer models. I know yours is an '06, but did you buy the car new?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

OK so this morning I tried using one of the springs that was cut in half (25mm) and it was not enough to pop the lid far enough for the struts to take over.

However, I think if you put a spacer or washers or something it would work. It needs to be compressed another 5-10mm I'd say. I have 2 half-springs, if someone wants to use these, I'm willing to send them out but you'll have to play around to get them to work. 

Otherwise, I have 3 springs to send out, 1 is cut to size, the other two are not cut at all. I can cut the two springs to length if needed, but don't make me do it if you're just being lazy and have the ability to do it yourself :facepalm: I will send PMs to those who called dibs in order (I've received both PMs and posts in the threads for dibs).


OH ALSO: The Strong Arm strut I am using is about an inch shorter than the OEM pieces. This lowers the final height of the rear hatch. You can see in the vids that it's still a decent height. And if you're like me you are going to smack your head off it every time regardless of it's height anyway.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> Otherwise, I have 3 springs to send out, 1 is cut to size, the other two are not cut at all. I can cut the two springs to length if needed, but don't make me do it if you're just being lazy and have the ability to do it yourself :facepalm: I will send PMs to those who called dibs in order (I've received both PMs and posts in the threads for dibs).
> 
> 
> OH ALSO: The Strong Arm strut I am using is about an inch shorter than the OEM pieces. This lowers the final height of the rear hatch. You can see in the vids that it's still a decent height. And if you're like me you are going to smack your head off it every time regardless of it's height anyway.


Hopefully I made the cut, but it seems like the vultures may have won while I went to bed.  

And I'm not too tall so the hatch height may not make a difference..unless I'm aired out.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> I like that cargo cover w/ the partition. :thumbup:





krazyboi said:


> Yea, my cargo cover doesn't have that mesh partition you got.





krazyboi said:


> Yep, not standard that I know of. Or maybe it became standard in newer models. I know yours is an '06, but did you buy the car new?


Ugh my old A3 had that  new one doesnt.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> *OH ALSO: The Strong Arm strut I am using is about an inch shorter than the OEM pieces. This lowers the final height of the rear hatch. You can see in the vids that it's still a decent height. And if you're like me you are going to smack your head off it every time regardless of it's height anyway.*


*
*

This is actually good as I think that might help me clear my roof box!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> [/B]
> 
> This is actually good as I think that might help me clear my roof box!


hey, bonus mod!

Alright, so a little update here. Before I send out any springs, I'm going to pick up a few spacers after work and test them out with the half-springs I have.

If this works, I will cut all the springs in half and ship out springs and spacers together. That way a lot more of you can benefit. 

Everyone just hold tight :heart:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> hey, bonus mod!
> 
> Alright, so a little update here. Before I send out any springs, I'm going to pick up a few spacers after work and test them out with the half-springs I have.
> 
> ...


Great post. A++++++. Would read again.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I tested out the half-spring with a 10mm spacer:









Here is how it works:





It doesn't open as strongly as it does with the 42mm spring like I showed before, but it still works. It might actually be better. Also, it's like 20*F so the struts will be substantially stronger in the summer. 

As an aside and an extra bit of info, for every 18*F increase, force increases 3.5%. That means 6 months from now it's going to be 10% about more powerful.

Anyway, I could only buy 2 spacers. They're ugly, so I doubt any of you would want one. But if you do let me know. Otherwise they're like $.50 a piece. If it were me I'd probably buy an aluminum spacer or wrap the whole spring and spacer in some shrink wrap. 

If the action of the hatch lifting is OK with you guys, I'll cut the remaining springs in half and ship them out. I have a total of 7 to go out.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

I would like the 42mm spring for quick opening but I will be ok with the spring and spacer though. Gonna wait what others have to say.

So in the end is a stronger strut in the left and a spring in the right? thats pretty easy to install. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I think the 25mm with spacers work fine, even cold.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> I would like the 42mm spring for quick opening but I will be ok with the spring and spacer though. Gonna wait what others have to say.
> 
> So in the end is a stronger strut in the left and a spring in the right? thats pretty easy to install. :thumbup:





krazyboi said:


> I think the 25mm with spacers work fine, even cold.


Well I only have 1 42mm spring that's already cut and it's already called for. 

I think I will cut the rest in half and 2 of you can get the spacers I have. The rest of you can go to your local hardware stores and find a spacer you like or cut and drill one to size from some nice metal. Or http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00137WC50/ref=biss_dp_t_asn should do you good, plus you'd have 99 left over.

I will go through my PMs and posts in the threads and contact dibbers in the order they dibbed by the end of the weekend and ship out on Monday.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

BeeAlk, nicely done- you are leading the way, yet again, with simple awesome mods!
After I get around to doing this to my A3, I may try the same mod on my wife's Equinox.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Alright fellas, the springs are all split. I also have 2 10mm pieces of spring that might work in place of the spacers. I'll toss them in two random envelopes for you guys to try out. Ponto, check your PMs


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

nice. thx!


----------



## Wally Gorbash (Nov 26, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> Alright fellas, the springs are all split. I also have 2 10mm pieces of spring that might work in place of the spacers. I'll toss them in two random envelopes for you guys to try out. Ponto, check your PMs


PM Sent


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

You rock man. I'll be picking up the stuff locally at some point to follow suit. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Have fun guys. When you get your springs and install them, make sure everything fits right and pay close attention when closing for clearance, etc. If any of you somehow break something don't blame me.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> Have fun guys. When you get your springs and install them, make sure everything fits right and pay close attention when closing for clearance, etc.* If any of you somehow break something don't blame me*.


Great disclaimer! And thanks for all that you've done.


----------



## bsoinak (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks BeeAlk for all the info.

I have everything I need to do this and I installed the new strong arm already, but I don't know how you got the spring on the stock side. How do you get the spring in? How do you disassemble the stock one to fit the spring in?





BeeAlk said:


> Well I only have 1 42mm spring that's already cut and it's already called for.
> 
> I think I will cut the rest in half and 2 of you can get the spacers I have. The rest of you can go to your local hardware stores and find a spacer you like or cut and drill one to size from some nice metal. Or http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00137WC50/ref=biss_dp_t_asn should do you good, plus you'd have 99 left over.
> 
> I will go through my PMs and posts in the threads and contact dibbers in the order they dibbed by the end of the weekend and ship out on Monday.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

bsoinak said:


> Thanks BeeAlk for all the info.
> 
> I have everything I need to do this and I installed the new strong arm already, but I don't know how you got the spring on the stock side. How do you get the spring in? How do you disassemble the stock one to fit the spring in?


Remove the bottom of the arm. I then used pliers to hold the arm and a wrenching to unscrew the bottom mount. Put spring on. Reinstall.


----------



## bsoinak (Dec 5, 2014)

Remove the bottom of the arm?

Which is the bottom part? the thicker black half or the skinny metal half? And how do you remove it? And whats a wrenching? Just pliers on the whole end knob looking piece and twist if off like a screw?



krazyboi said:


> Remove the bottom of the arm. I then used pliers to hold the arm and a wrenching to unscrew the bottom mount. Put spring on. Reinstall.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

bsoinak said:


> Remove the bottom of the arm?
> 
> Which is the bottom part? the thicker black half or the skinny metal half? And how do you remove it? And whats a wrenching? Just pliers on the whole end knob looking piece and twist if off like a screw?


lol don't panic! you just asked 6 questions in a row :laugh:

What I did was take a pair of vice grips and clamped them down on the piston rod right up next to the ball socket. Then, with pliers I grabbed hold of the ball socket and unscrewed it from the piston rod. It will take some force because there is some sort of thread lock used. 

Make sure you don't scratch up the piston rod on any surface that will go past the seals on the strut or it will start to leak.

You can see in this pic the ends of the piston rods with the ball socket unscrewed.


----------



## bsoinak (Dec 5, 2014)

Thats what I tried. I have a vice grip pliers but it cant seem to get a good enough grip because when i try to unscrew the ball socket end the rod spins with it.

how much power can i apply with the vice grips because im very cautious due to the vice grips leaving scratches on the piston rod.



BeeAlk said:


> lol don't panic! you just asked 6 questions in a row :laugh:
> 
> What I did was take a pair of vice grips and clamped them down on the piston rod right up next to the ball socket. Then, with pliers I grabbed hold of the ball socket and unscrewed it from the piston rod. It will take some force because there is some sort of thread lock used.
> 
> ...


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

bsoinak said:


> Thats what I tried. I have a vice grip pliers but it cant seem to get a good enough grip because when i try to unscrew the ball socket end the rod spins with it.
> 
> how much power can i apply with the vice grips because im very cautious due to the vice grips leaving scratches on the piston rod.


Try cleaning off the section you are gripping with alcohol first. Then use something rubber between vise grip jaws and rod.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

bsoinak said:


> Thats what I tried. I have a vice grip pliers but it cant seem to get a good enough grip because when i try to unscrew the ball socket end the rod spins with it.
> 
> how much power can i apply with the vice grips because im very cautious due to the vice grips leaving scratches on the piston rod.





MisterJJ said:


> Try cleaning off the section you are gripping with alcohol first. Then use something rubber between vise grip jaws and rod.


Cleaning the parts of grease or oil definitely helps. I clamped down as hard as I could get my grips to go. It's not really too much of a worry if you mar up the finish on the rod as long as you clamp near the socket - you want to do it on an area that never goes into the seal. You've got a solid inch or more of rod to clamp to.


----------



## bsoinak (Dec 5, 2014)

Success!!! Thanks guys!!!

Got if off with Kung Fu grip. 

I cutted 42mm from the springs and it seems like it takes a little more force to close the trunk and when it pops open via the key button it opens with a LOT of force. I think cutting the spring down a little more would be more streamlined for future modders.

I have 4 uncut springs now as well and I can also divy up these springs to anyoone who wants them to recoup some money as well...I will leave each spring originally uncut so you can cut to whatever length you choose. Easy to cut with a dremel or any rotary tool...


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

received the spring and just ordered the strong arm. gonna update how it turns out. thx


----------



## DP_Donnie (Mar 18, 2004)

bsoinak said:


> Success!!! Thanks guys!!!
> 
> Got if off with Kung Fu grip.
> 
> ...



Have any spare springs? I'll paypal if you want to recoup some funds. If you have any precut that would be awesome!

From reading the thread I wasn't clear if any VagCom coding needed to be done or not. Looks like I just need one strong arm shock and one spring. Anyone want to chime in? Thanks!


----------



## bsoinak (Dec 5, 2014)

Just a spring and just a shock.

I do have 4 springs left over. No coding needed.


----------



## bazzle (Sep 17, 2008)

BeeAlk said:


> Anybody?


I used the ecs kit on my previous mkV R32. Worked well. (Struts, new ball pins, spring loaded buffers.)
Previous to that I also made it work with the idea you are using now with a strong spring on the strut shaft.
That worked OK... BUT the ball mounts ended up bending the body mount points. TOO much tension there.
I had to repair the bent panels no both sides so check yours . 
That's when I swapped out to the ecs type kit.

On the oem (scirroco) type buffers they are an screw into the body type. The A3 uses a different design.
IF there is a hatchback model in the rage with spring loaded buffers with the same mount it may work.

Edit: Just saw the ecs post below. Will investigate for my 2010 S3


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

bazzle said:


> I used the ecs kit on my mkV R32. Worked well. (Struts, new ball pins, spring loaded buffers.)
> Previous to that I also made it work with the idea you are using now with a strong spring on the strut shaft.
> That worked OK... BUT the ball mounts ended up bending the body mount points. TOO much tension there.
> I had to repair the bent panels no both sides so check yours .
> ...


can anybody that already installed the strong arm confirm this? I will be installing mine next weeks.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

We should have a hatch pop kit available for A3 with everything you need for a plug and play install in the near future. Keep an eye out in our news feed section on the website! 

Jason


----------



## daltex (Jan 13, 2012)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> We should have a hatch pop kit available for A3 with everything you need for a plug and play install in the near future. Keep an eye out in our news feed section on the website!
> 
> Jason


----------



## bazzle (Sep 17, 2008)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> We should have a hatch pop kit available for A3 with everything you need for a plug and play install in the near future. Keep an eye out in our news feed section on the website!
> 
> Jason


Thanks Jason.
Now if you can find a way to send to Australia cheaply? Snail mail ? it would be appreciated


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

bazzle said:


> Thanks Jason.
> Now if you can find a way to send to Australia cheaply? Snail mail ? it would be appreciated


That will be tough. Unfortunately once orders go air born shipping starts to get expensive. We do have Australian distributors which should be able to order it for you once it becomes available, although I'm not sure how they incorporate the cost to bring items like that in if its not something that's ordered on a regular basis. 

Once it becomes available I can get you the best contact down there. 

Jason


----------



## bazzle (Sep 17, 2008)

We need to find an VAG buffer that has the springs incorporated like the VW Golf one
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...74167B2BD36D13D2B5DE40FF0B992&selectedIndex=2

but with Audi mounting body.

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...Stop-Buffer-8P4827239-%2F171314796597;300;225


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> We should have a hatch pop kit available for A3 with everything you need for a plug and play install in the near future. Keep an eye out in our news feed section on the website!
> 
> Jason


Will it cost $20 like the ones we have?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Will it cost $20 like the ones we have?


Haha shipping maybe. 

My thoughts exactly though Johnny. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Haha shipping maybe.
> 
> My thoughts exactly though Johnny.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


seriously? are you really looking at the vortex at 1255 am? Happy New Year and keep those pics coming.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

cant wait to install this.. happy new year


----------



## DP_Donnie (Mar 18, 2004)

Got the spring in the mail. Thanks for sending Bsoinak!


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> We should have a hatch pop kit available for A3 with everything you need for a plug and play install in the near future. Keep an eye out in our news feed section on the website!
> 
> Jason


Any updates on this?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SoSoA3 said:


> Any updates on this?


Why you wanna pay 150 dollars for something you can do for 30? lol


----------



## Wally Gorbash (Nov 26, 2005)

Ponto said:


> Why you wanna pay 150 dollars for something you can do for 30? lol


If it doesn't lower the height of the hatch when opened then maybe. My issue is that the side of the hatch with the spring/spacer on it sticks out a solid 3-4mm more from the body. It doesn't sit flush and that bugs the crap out of me. I'm pulling it all off today, I don't want to deal with potential water leaks from the hatch not sealing.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Wally Gorbash said:


> If it doesn't lower the height of the hatch when opened then maybe. My issue is that the side of the hatch with the spring/spacer on it sticks out a solid 3-4mm more from the body. It doesn't sit flush and that bugs the crap out of me. I'm pulling it all off today, I don't want to deal with potential water leaks from the hatch not sealing.


Which side (new strut or original strut) do you have the spring and spacer on? Somebody else mentioned the gap to me as well. They had the spring and spacer on the new strut. I suggested he swap it to the original strut and after he did his door closed flush again. I don't remember who it was, maybe they can chime in. 

My hatch sits perfectly flush and the spring is on the original strut side.


----------



## Wally Gorbash (Nov 26, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> Which side (new strut or original strut) do you have the spring and spacer on? Somebody else mentioned the gap to me as well. They had the spring and spacer on the new strut. I suggested he swap it to the original strut and after he did his door closed flush again. I don't remember who it was, maybe they can chime in.
> 
> My hatch sits perfectly flush and the spring is on the original strut side.



Spring and spacer are on the driver's side with the original strut. Passenger's side got the new strong-arm. Maybe my car is just special?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Wally Gorbash said:


> Spring and spacer are on the driver's side with the original strut. Passenger's side got the new strong-arm. Maybe my car is just special?


No, I have the same issue and setup as you as well.

I wonder if we can adjust the rubber stopper on the spring/spacer side to lower it.


----------



## Wally Gorbash (Nov 26, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> No, I have the same issue and setup as you as well.
> 
> I wonder if we can adjust the rubber stopper on the spring/spacer side to lower it.


Tried that, no difference. I think it's just the spring/spacer are too much for the shock to compress, and is causing the hatch to pivot. Kinda hard to explain, but hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Wally Gorbash said:


> Tried that, no difference. I think it's just the spring/spacer are too much for the shock to compress, and is causing the hatch to pivot. Kinda hard to explain, but hopefully that makes sense.


Nope, definitely makes sense. Just odd that some of us it slightly off and others have it flush.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

This is the first I'm hearing about anyone having this problem. Besides one of you who PMed me and we decided it was because the stuff was on the wrong strut, was that you krazy?

I think both of you guys have the spring and spacer, not just the long spring, right? Have you guys measured the size of the compressed spring and spacer combined to make sure it's not too tall? Maybe you need a slightly thinner spacer or trim the spring?

I don't know what to say. I just tested mine out again, everything's flush, spring still lifts the hatch, etc. I don't use a spacer though, just the longer spring..


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

the stuff in what dtrut should be? oem or strong arm? and trimming the spring/spacer combo should remedy this?

lol I even dont install those yet


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> the stuff in what dtrut should be? oem or strong arm? and trimming the spring/spacer combo should remedy this?
> 
> lol I even dont install those yet


I have my spring on the OEM strut.

I have no idea if trimming one or the other would actually work. I haven't experienced the issue myself so I can't say. I also don't use the spring+spacer combo.

All I did was try it out when I had them and they popped hte hatch for me. I didn't notice any gap then, but also it could've been easy to miss.

I hope you guys can figure something out


----------



## shaner3721 (Jul 6, 2011)

Planning to install the spring that bsoniak sent me soon (Thanks!).

What size spacers have people tried?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> seriously? are you really looking at the vortex at 1255 am? Happy New Year and keep those pics coming.


Just saw this now, it was 9:55 my time


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

just installed the spring and strut!
It opens nice and firm.
When installing, following the instructions above, at first I couldn't disasemble the strut thingy, one of the vice grips just coudln't hold the rod to unscrew the tip with the other vicegrip. So I used alcohol as adviced by MrJJ and with the tip of the vicegrip, it held and went out smootlhy. Now the hatch requires a little bit more force to close but it feels more solid.
thx eace:


----------



## Mibraab (Jan 11, 2015)

Just installed today and noticed the strong arm shock flex when closing and some noise on opening. Has anyone else noticed this? 
Also, I cut the spring to just under 1 5/8 inch and have a very slight gap with the door. I plan on cutting the spring down more to fix. Other than that, it works great!


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

bazzle said:


> the ball mounts ended up bending the body mount points. TOO much tension there.
> I had to repair the bent panels no both sides so check yours .


have this happened yo anyone?

edit: just checked and indeed this happens to the lower ball mount panel, its slightly bended. just a headsup


----------



## paulpooted (May 29, 2011)

any word from ECS on when they would have a kit available?


----------



## bsoinak (Dec 5, 2014)

I wouldn't do this for future modders...

I just took mine off.

#1.) It does bend the ball joint

#2.) There is a gap, uneven lines between hatch and body

#3.) Moisture got in a rusted my spring

#4.) The spring from so many uses damaged the lower part of OEM shock 


My 2 cents...


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

bsoinak said:


> I wouldn't do this for future modders...
> 
> I just took mine off.
> 
> ...


yeah this is it. ... I will live with it because this mod is a must for everyday use of the car.

My ball joint is slightly bended, if its looked closely it can be noticed, if not its ok. 

Only gripe is if I remove the setup, it will be flush at the tail light, but not up on the spoiler, it makes an odd gap, I think is from the bended ball joint base :facepalm: lol

Gonna live with it until ECS shows a solution, and up that time I will try to fix the bended panel. So far a great useful mod. opcorn:

odd but it does wonders everywhere anytime





my stacked setup


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

bsoinak said:


> I wouldn't do this for future modders...
> 
> I just took mine off.
> 
> ...


It seems like the results of this mod are widely varying from person to person. I am suspicious if this has to do with combinations of springs and spacer sizes.

Personally I don't have any issues with points 1, 2, or 4. I do have a considerable amount of rust on the spring. But that I plan to solve by using some rust inhibitor then shrink wrapping the whole spring.

For those of you with bent ball joints - did you measure the thickness of your spring (compressed) along with the thickness of your spacer (if used)? If this is any thicker than the space on the piston rod when the hatch is shut - guess what..

For those of you wit uneven hatches - same point as above. Otherwise I don't know.

For those of you who were damaging your OEM shock with the spring - you should've used a washer or something to protect the shock body from a sharp cut edge of the spring :facepalm:


I took my time when I set mine up. Spent a fair amount of time measuring everything a bunch of times, testing everything a bunch, etc. I've had no problems. Only thing I noticed that on the extreme cold days (10F or less) my hatch didn't pop all the way a couple times. That I think is due to decreased strut pressure from the extreme cold.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> have this happened yo anyone?
> 
> edit: just checked and indeed this happens to the lower ball mount panel, its slightly bended. just a headsup





bsoinak said:


> I wouldn't do this for future modders...
> 
> I just took mine off.
> 
> ...


Can you guys post pictures of your bent ball joints? I only have issues 2 and 3 right now. I don't have issues with 1 and 4 and my hatch is slightly popped on the OEM/spring/spacer side.

Going to cut my spring down a few mm which should help the hatch be flush.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Can you guys post pictures of your bent ball joints? I only have issues 2 and 3 right now. I don't have issues with 1 and 4 and my hatch is slightly popped on the OEM/spring/spacer side.
> 
> Going to cut my spring down a few mm which should help the hatch be flush.


yeah sure. I will take advice on how to correct it if anybody knows


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I did cut it about 2mm and it's almost flush. Probably 1-2 more and I'm good. It doesn't pop open all the way, but enough that I can just tap it slightly to open. Good enough for me.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

KB - I wonder if you sourced a shorter but slightly stronger spring if it would pop all the way without throwing the lid out of alignment?

I'm curious to see these bent ball joints too. I can't remember, are they replaceable or are they welded on?


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

the ball joints are replaceable. I just took the pics, gonna upload at home..


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> KB - I wonder if you sourced a shorter but slightly stronger spring if it would pop all the way without throwing the lid out of alignment?


You may be onto something. I'll have to look.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

here are pics of the carnage 
this car isn't the cleanest so I can live with it,
but I wanna do it the right way and fux the bent base.

If anyone knows how to rectify this I really apreciate it. thx


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> here are pics of the carnage


If it was me, I would bend it back the best I could. Then remove that washer and replace it with a larger fender washer, hardened, if available.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

MisterJJ said:


> If it was me, I would bend it back the best I could. Then remove that washer and replace it with a larger fender washer, hardened, if available.


sounds good. any tip on how to bend it back easy withoug breaking something? I´am pretty good on doing things the wrong way eace: 


-Cesar


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> sounds good. any tip on how to bend it back easy withoug breaking something? I´am pretty good on doing things the wrong way eace:


The wrong way (but should work) is to wrap something around the ball joint and grab it with a pair of vise grips and brute force it back.

The less wrong way is to get a bolt and nuts with the same threads as the ball joint so you can do as above without risk of damaging the ball joint.
Put together bolt and nuts like this:

_______|[]{}{}____[ ]
|\ \ \ \ \ |[]{}{}\ \ \ [ ]
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯|[]{}{}¯¯¯¯[ ]

____
|\ \ \ Screw threads
¯¯¯¯
| Sheet metal wall of A3

[] Washer

{}{} Nut and lock nut

[ ] Head of bolt


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Damn, that bent sheet metal makes me feel ill.

Sorry to see that has happened to some of you guys. I'm gonna have to go investigate mine more thoroughly now.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

It is what it is. I'll check mine out later too, but I didn't see anything like that last night


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

MisterJJ said:


> The wrong way (but should work) is to wrap something around the ball joint and grab it with a pair of vise grips and brute force it back.
> 
> The less wrong way is to get a bolt and nuts with the same threads as the ball joint so you can do as above without risk of damaging the ball joint.
> Put together bolt and nuts like this:
> ...


thanks again Mr. It could't be more clear, nice diagram! :beer: I will try the wrongest way 1st. oh well.. maybe the other way better. 



BeeAlk said:


> Damn, that bent sheet metal makes me feel ill.
> 
> Sorry to see that has happened to some of you guys. I'm gonna have to go investigate mine more thoroughly now.


no worries man. we are here to help each other and so on. I don't care really... gotta luv this mod. I read the disclaimer though haha j/k


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

I haven't done this mod(Really wanted to as it looked like a great idea) but what about using different shocks altogether. Maybe the shocks out of a Q7 if they fit. The shocks out of a Q7 would have to support the heavier gate of the Q7 over the A3 making it pop open? It might be harder to shut though. I could be way wrong. Just an idea.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

AngryGiraffe said:


> I haven't done this mod(Really wanted to as it looked like a great idea) but what about using different shocks altogether. Maybe the shocks out of a Q7 if they fit. The shocks out of a Q7 would have to support the heavier gate of the Q7 over the A3 making it pop open? It might be harder to shut though. I could be way wrong. Just an idea.


They could work if their extended and compressed lengths are close enough. But two OEM struts are probably not going to be cost effective.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

I will check the shop tomorrow and see if we have a Q3,5,7 or a Tiguan and do some measuring. We do a lot of work for the VW dealership next door so we should have something. If not I will keep my eye out for when we do.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

We had a Tiguan in the shop today and the gate shocks are the exact same size as an A3 with a different part number. If I get a chance later this afternoon I will swap them with mine and see if there is any difference. I'm doubting it since the gate on a Tiguan is pretty small, but hey it's worth a try.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Still nothing from ecs huh


----------



## vms150 (Mar 28, 2008)

Bumping this for further info on the progress ECS is making on this.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

yeah it would be awesome that ECS chimes in. I wanna swap current setup for something OEM


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

AngryGiraffe said:


> We had a Tiguan in the shop today and the gate shocks are the exact same size as an A3 with a different part number. If I get a chance later this afternoon I will swap them with mine and see if there is any difference. I'm doubting it since the gate on a Tiguan is pretty small, but hey it's worth a try.


Ever try this out? 

I'm not holding my breath for ECS. Mine still works great but I'd like to restore the factory height when the door is opened.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

BeeAlk said:


> Ever try this out?
> 
> I'm not holding my breath for ECS. Mine still works great but I'd like to restore the factory height when the door is opened.


I haven't had the time. Colorado has been hit with one hail storm after another. Work has been crazy. On the plus side I did get to paint and drive an SQ5 the other day. We always have VW's and Audi's in the shop. I will try and find some time in the next week or so.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Here's a pm I got from ESC, I guess I'll just keep waiting.



> It is on our list of kits to have available although it's pretty low on priorities so I have no idea when or if it will be available any time soon.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Jason


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

I congratulate all who have put so much time in this mod. However, I guess I don't really get it. How does this really help you out. It only opens and doesn't close automatically. I don't really have a problem lifting up the gate and doing so does provide some exercise so I don't look like this when everything is automatic.

[URL="







[/URL]


Its another button to worry about when keys are crammed into pockets or if one sits down and the buttons are pushed. You can flame me ! P.S. remember I love you guys


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

*Just in time for Christmas*



BeeAlk said:


> Ever try this out?
> 
> I'm not holding my breath for ECS. Mine still works great but I'd like to restore the factory height when the door is opened.









AngryGiraffe said:


> I haven't had the time. Colorado has been hit with one hail storm after another. Work has been crazy. On the plus side I did get to paint and drive an SQ5 the other day. We always have VW's and Audi's in the shop. I will try and find some time in the next week or so.


So there I was last month scrolling through old posts fat on Thanksgiving dinner. No Ponto! Not like in Canada(with your beady little eyes and your flappin' heads full of lies)Sorry I've been drinking and get most of my culture from South Park. I realized I never followed up on this so Monday when I got back to work I took the gate shocks off a Tiguan, Q3, and Q5(Sorry no Q7, or Touareg in the shop at the time) and what I found was that all the shocks were roughly the same size, but none of them were strong enough to pop the hatch on our car. I was talking to the guy who does the new car prep at the VW dealer next door(we share part of our shop with the local VW dealer) and he was prepping a new MK7 Golf R which I was drooling all over(I honestly looked into trading in the A3 in for it, but just love my A3 to much to pull the trigger) and started thinking. Why wouldn't a hatch pop kit from a golf work on our car. I took the shocks off the R and installed them on my A3. They are almost the exact same size and were also a little more stout than the shocks on our cars. I installed them hoping that they would be aggressive enough to pop the hatch on my car. Unfortunately it didn't work. Later I started to look into MK7 hatch pop kits. ECS has a kit, but I can't/shouldn't comment on it since I didn't order it or try it out(I would however be willing to try it out for free if the guys over at ECS want to send me one) and USP Motorsports also has a kit available. From the pictures online the USP kit looked like a better solution so I ordered it. I was already worried that it wouldn't work and searched the Internet to see if anyone had tried to use it on an A3 and I found nothing. I figured worse case if it didn't work I could sell it to one of the guys next door who owns a Golf R. I installed the kit but the metal spring/cylinders were to big for the gate to close. I removed the heads and was able to take the springs off. The USP shocks alone are strong enough to pop our gate open. I have attached a quick video of the process. I also adjusted the gate bumpers out a little bit. At first the gate would only open 6 out of 10 times. After adjusting the bumper the gate opens every time. It is of corse harder to close. I plan on trying it in the cold/snow over next week or so and will update here with the results.

https://youtu.be/gcFgNU4T-6Y


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

AngryGiraffe said:


> So there I was last month scrolling through old posts fat on Thanksgiving dinner. No Ponto! Not like in Canada(with your beady little eyes and your flappin' heads full of lies)Sorry I've been drinking and get most of my culture from South Park. I realized I never followed up on this so Monday when I got back to work I took the gate shocks off a Tiguan, Q3, and Q5(Sorry no Q7, or Touareg in the shop at the time) and what I found was that all the shocks were roughly the same size, but none of them were strong enough to pop the hatch on our car. I was talking to the guy who does the new car prep at the VW dealer next door(we share part of our shop with the local VW dealer) and he was prepping a new MK7 Golf R which I was drooling all over(I honestly looked into trading in the A3 in for it, but just love my A3 to much to pull the trigger) and started thinking. Why wouldn't a hatch pop kit from a golf work on our car. I took the shocks off the R and installed them on my A3. They are almost the exact same size and were also a little more stout than the shocks on our cars. I installed them hoping that they would be aggressive enough to pop the hatch on my car. Unfortunately it didn't work. Later I started to look into MK7 hatch pop kits. ECS has a kit, but I can't/shouldn't comment on it since I didn't order it or try it out(I would however be willing to try it out for free if the guys over at ECS want to send me one) and USP Motorsports also has a kit available. From the pictures online the USP kit looked like a better solution so I ordered it. I was already worried that it wouldn't work and searched the Internet to see if anyone had tried to use it on an A3 and I found nothing. I figured worse case if it didn't work I could sell it to one of the guys next door who owns a Golf R. I installed the kit but the metal spring/cylinders were to big for the gate to close. I removed the heads and was able to take the springs off. The USP shocks alone are strong enough to pop our gate open. I have attached a quick video of the process. I also adjusted the gate bumpers out a little bit. At first the gate would only open 6 out of 10 times. After adjusting the bumper the gate opens every time. It is of corse harder to close. I plan on trying it in the cold/snow over next week or so and will update here with the results.
> 
> https://youtu.be/gcFgNU4T-6Y



nice write up! in the end to sum it up it was the USP kit?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh man run on typing!! That was hard to read with no breaks lol. 

But nice work... also our thanksgiving is amazing don't even hate. 

Interested to see how it works in the cold.. may have to purchase.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Haha! Yeah note to self. Always make forum posts before going to the bar not after. :laugh:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

If this works below 20F and after sitting for 24-48hr without using it, that's a great find. But I have a feeling those little springs that prevent it from fitting will be crucial in those conditions..


----------



## vms150 (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome that you took the initiative to guinea pig this yourself!
Seeing as you figured out that the MV7 gas shocks fit, I wonder if the ECS kit would work better as it looks like you wouldn't need to remove the springs to get them to fit on the A3.
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-parts/ecs-hatch-pop-kit/008595ecs01~a/


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm not to sure if the ECS kit will work. I guess it all depends on if you can remove the heads on the lower part of the shock. To me those springs look to be about as big/if not bigger than the USP kit. Maybe the springs will compress enough to shut the gate. But if they don't and you can't take the heads off you are SOL.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

BeeAlk said:


> If this works below 20F and after sitting for 24-48hr without using it, that's a great find. But I have a feeling those little springs that prevent it from fitting will be crucial in those conditions..


It's going to be another weekend before I will be able to test it after sitting for 24-48hrs since I park in a heated garage. I was able to test it out after the car sat for 12 hours in the parking lot at work(in the 20's all day) and the gate did not open fully. It popped open a few inches and stopped.

While I was at work to day I added some rubber and metal washers to the shocks. Also added some washers to the posts/studs to reinforce them to prevent them from bending. I drove the car to meet some friends for lunch where it sat outside for an hour or so in 8°c and it popped open completely. The car will be sitting outside for a few days this weekend in the mountains. If it pops with no problems then I will post some pics. If not then it's back to the drawing board.


----------

